# Trying to find used theater stage flooring



## healer1422 (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been directed here by several people in my attempt to find some used theater stage floor from a demo or remodel. I'm building a shadow box as an xmas gift that will house some programs. Can anyone direct me to where i can find something like this? 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 23, 2016)

I would think that a reclaimed lumber yard would be a good bet for finding this sort of thing 

Heres a search for the Cleveland area https://www.google.com/webhp?source...F-8#q=reclaimed lumber yard in cleveland ohio


----------



## healer1422 (Nov 23, 2016)

JimmyM said:


> I would think that a reclaimed lumber yard would be a good bet for finding this sort of thing
> 
> Heres a search for the Cleveland area https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=reclaimed lumber yard in cleveland ohio



so far no luck after contacting just about every one in Cleveland. im guessing they either dont have it or know they have it by that point.


----------



## JonCarter (Nov 23, 2016)

We used to buy used lumber for set construction from Broadway Wrecking in Cleveland. They used to dismantle houses and commercial buildings and had lots of great structural and finish materials for sale. This was a while ago, like the '50s and '60s--don't know if they still do this.


----------



## Craig Hauber (Dec 1, 2016)

healer1422 said:


> so far no luck after contacting just about every one in Cleveland. im guessing they either dont have it or know they have it by that point.



You may have to be more specific and ask for something like "3/4" tongue-and-groove oak flooring" soon as you throw out the words "theater" or "stage" they just think that "no we haven't torn any of those down in a while" and send you on your way not realizing they have 18 houses worth of inventory with the same type of flooring.

It also might help by describing what your looking for. My small prairie theater has masonite over OSB subfloor. You could just easily buy a new sheet of each of that for so cheap from Menards/Home Depot/Lowes etc..


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 1, 2016)

It's just wood. There is no species of tree called "stage floor". Traditionally stage flooring was a very dense pine, great because it healed so well from fasteners used pre-drywall screws. But that was used in other spaces also.

Good luck.


----------

